# Where are they?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey guys and gals I'm trying to figure out where both Carr Fork and James Walter Fitzgerald are located. I have been out that way a few times, but what I thought was JWF (north of Faust, south of the Army Depot, and west of Five Mile Pass) seems to be shown on the DWR website as the Carr Fork one. Which one is near of Astherly Res.? Anyway, if you could clear this up for me I would appreciate it! Thank you in advance.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

The Fitzgerals WMA, if it still exists and hasn't become one with the desert, is right off the road south from Tooele, before you get to the crossroads at Faust, with the road coming from Lehi / Five Mile, etc. It's on your left, if your coming from Tooele. There is a very small resevoir adjacent to the property, a couple of parking areas, some grass, a small creek, and not much else. There is also a few homes, farms, and agricultural land adjacent to the southwest side of the WMA.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

See that's what I thought was JWF. So where is Carr Fork?


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

carr fork is on the east side of toole


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

But where exactly? What road is it off of? I can't find a thing on the DWR site about where it is.


----------

